# سؤال امحيرني(؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)



## الوولف (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم,,
انا باعرف انو الهندسة بتستمر 5 سنين دراسة(مش هيك؟).
ليش عنا في جامعة الازهر بفلسطين لما بدي ادخل هندسة ميكاترونكس لازم ادخل كلية الit وبعد ما اخلص اول سنة فيها ممكن اتخصص هندسة ميكاترونكس وبعد هيك بادرس ميكاترونكس 3 سنين, بس, يعني محصلة الدراسة كلها 4 سنين.
فممكن اعرف ايش العبرة :85:؟


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 أغسطس 2006)

*بصراحة لا أدري*

[FRAME="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, بصراحة لا أعرف السبب, ولكن عندنا في مصر, هندسة عبارة عن 5 سنوات
سنة واحدة تسمى إعدادي هندسة
و أربع سنوات تخصص ميكاترونكس
وأتمنى ان تجد إجابة من أخوانك الأعضاء
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/FRAME]​


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي انا بعرف انو هندسة الميكاترونكس في جامعة الازهر في غزه خمس سنيين مش اربعه اول سنه ينة اعداد وبتتخصص في السنه الثانيه وبتدرس اربع سنيين ميكاترونكس
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (30 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

[FRAME="12 70"] 


فلسطيني2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي انا بعرف انو هندسة الميكاترونكس في جامعة الازهر في غزه خمس سنيين مش اربعه اول سنه ينة اعداد وبتتخصص في السنه الثانيه وبتدرس اربع سنيين ميكاترونكس
> والسلام عليكم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم, وفعلاً كنا بحاجة لهذه المساعدة
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/FRAME]​


----------



## الوولف (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم,,, 
أنا متشكر كتيير يا أخ (فلسطيني 2000) علي المعلومة المهمة اللي أعطيتني أيها. [المصيبة إني سألت احد طلاب جامعة الازهر فحكالي إنو الميكاترونكس بتقعد 4 سنين بس] يعني سنة اولي تحضير والسنة التانية بتخصص, فعشان هيك انا احترت كتير بخصوص الموضوع.


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي الوولف 
انا طالب في جامعة الازهر بغزه هندسة ميكاترونكس اذا بتحتاج اي معلومات انا مستعد


----------



## الوولف (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب فلسطيني 2000
انا اسمي الحقيقي جهاد زنداح سجلت جديد في الازهر وانا عن جد متشكر كتيييييييييييييير.


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي جهاد
انا اسمي احمد طافش اسئل عني الف ميين بدلك


----------



## الوولف (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*,,,
اول ايشي الله يعطيك الصحة ويوفقك بدراستك ان شاء
بس انا حابب اعرف منك المواد اللي انت درستها خلال السنين اللي فاتو من دراستك, وايش اصعب المواد عشان اخد احتياطاتي(وممكن لو سمحت تحكيلي عن كل مادة عن ايش بتحكي).


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ما في حاجه صعبه ومافي حاجه صعبه بس كله بدو فهم اذا فهمت بتسلك 
اما بالنسبه لاي استفسار بالنسبه للمواد انا مستعد


----------

